
Ask HN: Can I add someone emailing me about my product to a mailing list? - shimmmaz
If someone emails me about my product, is it ok to add them to a mailing list for product updates?<p>Or do I need to obtain explicit consent to add to a mailing list?
======
detaro
> _Or do I need to obtain explicit consent to add to a mailing list?_

Yes.

~~~
shimmmaz
Is emailing them back then and asking them to add them an ok practice?

~~~
verdverm
Yes, I use something like.

Awesome, thanks for emailing .... talk about things they talked about ...

Also, I'm starting up / have a product focused mailing list for updates,
features, and other closely related topics, no sales.

Can I add you to this list? I also have a separate one for sales and deals if
you would like to be added to that as well.

(Notice the ask starts a new para)

------
verdverm
You need to ask, but they almost always say yes if...

1\. They have emailed you

2\. You make the first list very product oriented, keep sales away. They will
funnel in another way eventually

